# burton custom or gnu carbon credit



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Why these two boards? It sounds like you would want something even stiffer.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

djsaad1 said:


> Why these two boards? It sounds like you would want something even stiffer.



They are the two in the size and wide width i am looking for...

the burton custom is the 09 model but brand new in package still for 300 and the gnu board is 399 and just looks interesting to me...... banana and magnatraction 

they both claim to be all mountain boards....i rode a canyon for a few years and loved that board...the canyon turned into the baron and the baron turned into the custom....or so it appears when i tried to follow the boards


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

You're describing a Never Summer Legacy-R or maybe even the Premier F1-R... Def what you need

And that bullet probably feels bad because it's a low end Burton with hardly any dampening... Anything is going to be an upgrade from that board. The Custom is horribly over priced, and the GNU isn't a top contender imo.

Your going to love a Never Summer though, based upon what you've just said.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> You're describing a Never Summer Legacy-R or maybe even the Premier F1-R... Def what you need
> 
> And that bullet probably feels bad because it's a low end Burton with hardly any dampening... Anything is going to be an upgrade from that board. The Custom is horribly over priced, and the GNU isn't a top contender imo.
> 
> Your going to love a Never Summer though, based upon what you've just said.




I had a burton canyon before the bullet... the bullet is an absolute pile compared to the 07 canyon i had.....it flops around so much...but at the time money was an issue and i killed the canyon somehow.. i am still trying to figure out how i did that....

i have heard of newer summer but hardly anyone around here rides that.....SO CAL is mostly burton, capita, forum or arbor boards on the slopes.... my ex had an old never summer and loved it... she switch over to the burton custom and thought it was a better board...she had been boarding for like 12 years and i think her board was 5 years old....i am sure the company has come a long way since then


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Never Summer is without question one of the top companies in our industry....

Try and get ahold of a local rep and demo a stick if you can. But read some reviews man, I can assure you that the 2 boards I suggested would both be a perfect fit for you.

And maybe the people on your hill just havn't figured out how badass Never Summer is, or they're all buying what there friends buy and are a bunch of followers ( =

You'd be surprised though, open your eyes and get educated about NS and you may see more on your hill then you thought.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> Never Summer is without question one of the top companies in our industry....
> 
> Try and get ahold of a local rep and demo a stick if you can. But read some reviews man, I can assure you that the 2 boards I suggested would both be a perfect fit for you.
> 
> ...



I think the reason you don't see it is because no one sells it around here...... i tried 3 local shops and even 3 of the biggest ones in mammoth and no one seems to carry that company.... the boards look very cool though and that wide board looks like it would be fun to ride


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I know one of the largest shops in Denver doesn't carry Bataleon, and I'm actually thinking they don't carry Capita either....

But ya I hear ya.... Hell all the more reason to get something different then everyone else. Maybe call up some shops and ask if they have NS, and if they don't, ask them why the fuck not.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> I know one of the largest shops in Denver doesn't carry Bataleon, and I'm actually thinking they don't carry Capita either....
> 
> But ya I hear ya.... Hell all the more reason to get something different then everyone else. Maybe call up some shops and ask if they have NS, and if they don't, ask them why the fuck not.


you can just buy their stuff direct from their website.... even The House does not seem to carry never summer....the thing is i am going on my trip to tahoe this weekend....perfect timing too since it is absolutely dumping... and those two boards mentioned are in my price range... 09 burton custom for 300 or 2010 carbon credit for 399..... I need enough money to be able to A. get drunk B. eat and C. pay the ridiculous lift ticket prices....


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hrmmm.... Well, the board your gonna buy will probably be yours for a minute...

And ya you can buy direct, I usually get my stuff from backcountry.com personally. I'm a Capita fan first though.

Whats the chances of contacting a shop in Tahoe and demoing a board for the weekend? That would save money for booze, and prevent you from buying the shit sticks you're leaning towards. 

They may even have NS's in Tahoe that you can demo so you can decide


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Never Summer is definitely legit. I'd recommend a NS Evo if you like rocker and camber. Where in SoCal are you? Personally, I'm a big Mervin (GNU and Lib Tech) fan. I'm currently riding the 09 T. Rice w/ Burton CO2's. I rode the Custom ICS two seasons ago and took it to Vail, Breck and several mountains in Tahoe. Not a fan. The CCS isn't uber stiff but Banana and Magnetraction are way legit. I agree with Milo that the Custom is severely over priced. Go with the CCS of the two.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Boards*

Never Summer rocks. Magnetraction rocks. I have zero experience with GNU but I know Lib Tech (their sister company) well and Lib Tech rocks. 

I have a Burton Canyon 168. It was my first board and my last Burton. It's still around to loan to friends and watch them flail around in deep powder. It is a good board for pure, high-speed grooms but I don't do too much of that.


----------



## Lians60 (Jan 28, 2009)

i would love to know where i can find a 2009 burton custom. i want one so badly! Please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

backcountry.com has tons of Burton Customs


----------



## zspec1 (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm also interested in picking up a Gnu CCS btx. It sounds like a great board for the price and it's gotten good reviews. Can someone explain why it's being called a shit board in this thread? Are there better options that are under the $390 that the CCS cost? 

P.S. I live on the east coast and most of my riding is done in Vermont.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Gnu*

Can't explain it but haven't seen it. Their sister company, Lib Tech, is the one I know. They rock. Riding magnetraction on the Ice Coast is a no-brainer. It works. I've smoked a few skiers on ice...that's always refreshing.


----------



## ChuChu (Dec 28, 2009)

zspec1 said:


> I'm also interested in picking up a Gnu CCS btx. It sounds like a great board for the price and it's gotten good reviews. Can someone explain why it's being called a shit board in this thread? Are there better options that are under the $390 that the CCS cost?
> 
> P.S. I live on the east coast and most of my riding is done in Vermont.


The reason is because there are some very vocal posters on this forum with strong biases towards particular companies most notably Never Summer and Bataleon (in the case of Milo's recommendations, Capita). Now it's true all of these companies make some great boards but they def aren't the only source of good boards so I would take the recommendations you get here with a bit of a grain of salt. Check out some other sources to balance out the NS/Bataleon lovefest like BurtonAvenger's blog or Shayboarder's blog. There are lots of good boards out there.


P.S. Magnetraction is amazing for east coast. I love it.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

For what you ride I would look at something with c2 btx since it will be more stable at speed. The danny kass c2btx is supposed to be a great board this year and the trice has gotten a lot of praise too. Also you don't think you would want the extra stiffness of a custom x over a custom?


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

carbon credit is a solid board for $400, made in the usa too. Capita indoor flat kick retails for $400 too and has got good reviews as an all mountain board. Both boards use a cheaper fiberglass to cut cost then the boards are reinforced with carbon strips to stiffen them up. bang for you buck boards are the future.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

I just picked up my wife a '10 GNU CC new at local shop for $279.30 (30% off) and I ride a LT T.Rice C2 BTX. Magne-Traction is the real deal on ice (is that the thrid or fourth time someone posted that in this thread?). I would go for the GNU if that is all your budget will allow but would want to pay less than full retail.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Are you looking for just the deck or a package? I work at a shop in Northern California and the CCS has definitely been my #1 seller. It's the same thing as the GNU Carbon High Beam, that is no longer. But this year the list price is $40 lower. BTX is the way to go. If you are getting a new package, local and online shops will definitely hook you up with 15-30% off.


----------



## Lians60 (Jan 28, 2009)

bryantp said:


> backcountry.com has tons of Burton Customs


Im looking for a 2009, were you referring to 2009's cause all i can find is 2010. If so can you please send me a link? Thanks.


----------

